# Vasectomy reversal



## Lucymx1 (Feb 27, 2019)

I am new to this. My husband had a vasectomy reversal last week. He is 50 and his vasectomy 16 years ago. I am 26 with no children. Has anyone partner of a similar age and has a VR after a while? Does anyone know the odds or chances?


----------



## 4kiddos1020 (Mar 1, 2019)

Lucymx1 said:


> I am new to this. My husband had a vasectomy reversal last week. He is 50 and his vasectomy 16 years ago. I am 26 with no children. Has anyone partner of a similar age and has a VR after a while? Does anyone know the odds or chances?


my husband had a reversal back in 1997 when he was 50 (and his vasectomy was 20 years old at the time) and I was 30. it was summertime, by March I was pregnant.

and our firstborn was born Dec 10, 1998. since then we had 4 more kids. (the doctor said his fertility would go away but it didn't) our youngest was born in 1998.

So now our oldest is turning 21 this December. I am 51 and my husband is 70. our other children are 10,14, and 17 years old.


----------

